

Again with the Modules - jashkenas
https://gist.github.com/jrburke/0479f25edfc6bb043ddb

======
csense
I think the article's reference to AMD refers to part of the RequireJS
framework:

[http://requirejs.org/docs/whyamd.html](http://requirejs.org/docs/whyamd.html)

Until I found this in some of the links later in the gist, I was very
confused, because I'm pretty sure that whether your CPU is AMD or Intel or ARM
makes no difference that browser-based JS would care about.

------
camus2
I'd really like to know where TC39 stands on that matter, and when the spec
will be ready.

